# P0171 System Too Lean (bank 1) Repaired



## djreactor (May 23, 2003)

After some time of searching "and not finding any answers" I have finally solved my P0171 CEL 

My problem was from a cracked crank breather hose on the back of the engine by the intake manifold. New rubber hose and hose clamps have repaired my problem.

I'm starting this thread just incase anyone ever searches for this problem


----------



## 06VWGTI-SAF (Aug 28, 2009)

*P0171 System too Lean (Bank 1)*

Hey, im having the same problem along with a few other codes (P0507 & P0100). Could you please post up some pics of the Crank Breather Hose that you need to replace, so i know exactly where to find it. That is if you could or if someone knows where it is, I would really appreciate the help.

I recently installed a ABT Fresh Air Intake Stage 1 & 2 on my 06 GTI with a new MAF Sensor. After i installed that, the following 3 codes popped up: P0171 (System Too Lean), P0507 (Idle Air control system RPM Higher than expected), and P0100 (Mass or volume Air Flow sensor circuit).

As the second code states, the rpm idles high sometimes and low other times, basically revs by itself, and sometimes i get fuel cut. So i believe that this is just causing the car to run lean and that all i would need is a tune, but im no VW expert. So any help and comments would be highly appreciated.

Alex


----------



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

06VWGTI-SAF said:


> Hey, im having the same problem along with a few other codes (P0507 & P0100). Could you please post up some pics of the Crank Breather Hose that you need to replace, so i know exactly where to find it. That is if you could or if someone knows where it is, I would really appreciate the help.


I second that.... help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## 06VWGTI-SAF (Aug 28, 2009)

06VWGTI-SAF said:


> Hey, im having the same problem along with a few other codes (P0507 & P0100). Could you please post up some pics of the Crank Breather Hose that you need to replace, so i know exactly where to find it. That is if you could or if someone knows where it is, I would really appreciate the help.
> 
> I recently installed a ABT Fresh Air Intake Stage 1 & 2 on my 06 GTI with a new MAF Sensor. After i installed that, the following 3 codes popped up: P0171 (System Too Lean), P0507 (Idle Air control system RPM Higher than expected), and P0100 (Mass or volume Air Flow sensor circuit).
> 
> ...


Well I fixed the problem with most of those codes. After driving around with the new intake on, the silicon heated up and expanded, so that caused a Large Vacuum Leak at the Turbo Inlet. That leak was the main culprit of most of those codes. Just an update on my situation.


----------

